# Nearly decided...



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

After many a long hour researching liteweight RV's we will probably go with the Cruiser Rv Fun Finder X-139...

Has anyone had experience with these compact units ??

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Not so much, but I had a look, sure looks like a nice little unit. The folding overhead bunk reminds me of a truck bed camper my family had years ago. Although, it had an icebox, not a refer, no microwave...it was true camping.

Enjoy!!:thumbup1:

Quick question...what's the dry weight of that thing?


----------



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

Here are the specs.

Cruiser Rv : Fun Finder X Travel Trailer


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Beauty. As a 6'5" gentleman, the 6'4" ceiling height would be OK, but not perfect. And, 2200 dry pounds! Wow! My minivan could even pull it.

Have a good time with it!


----------

